# Wieviel Pixel braucht ein Bild?



## LeM4P (29. Dezember 2004)

*Welche Pixelmaße für welchen Zweck?*

*oder: Wie viel Pixel hat eine bestimmte Bildgröße?*



Grundsätzlich ist die Bildqualität stets von der Anzahl der so genannten Pixel (Bildbestandteile) abhängig. Ein Digitalbild – gleich, ob mit einer Digitalkamera fotografiert, aus einem Buch o.ä. gescannt oder aus dem Internet herunter geladen – gleicht immer einem Mosaik oder einem Teppich. Deren Bildbestandteile nämlich bilden die einzelnen Mosaik-Steinchen beziehungsweise die Knoten des Gewebes. Ein großes Bild (Mosaik, Teppich) hat gewöhnlich stets mehr Pixel als ein kleines.



In Sachen Bildqualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit sind aber auch die *unterschiedliche* *Zwecke*, für die man das herzustellende Bild benötigt, zu *berücksichtigen*. Will man das Bild auf Papier oder gar Fotopapier ausdrucken, braucht man für denselben Bildinhalt eine höhere Pixelzahl (annähernd die doppelte Zahl) als wenn man das Bild ins Internet stellen oder per eMail verschicken möchte. Als „Qualitätsmaß“ gilt in der Digitalbild-Technik die englische Maßeinheit „Pixel per inch“, kurz: ppi.



*Merke:*


*Für Druckzwecke sind mindestens** 150**, *

*optimal bzw. für professionelle Zwecke in der Druckvorstufe** 300 ppi **erforderlich.*

*Für Web- oder eMail-Zwecke reichen stets** 72 ppi**.*


Stellt man eMail-Bilder in einer höheren ppi-Zahl als 72 her, gibt sie das eMail-Programm später stets größer wieder als ursprünglich eingegeben oder gedacht.
Nimmt man für Drucke eine geringere ppi-Zahl als 150, nimmt auch das weniger geübte Auge des Betrachters deutlich die Pixel-„Körner“ in der Regel als störend wahr. 
*Hier nun die gängigsten Bildformate und ihre jeweiligen Pixelgrößen (a: bei 150 ppi; b: bei 72 ppi):*



*9 x 13 cm: a = 531 x 768; b: 255 x 369*
*10 x 15 cm: a = 591 x 886; b = 284 x 425*
*13 x 18 cm: a = 769 x 1028; b = 369 x 510*
*18 x 24 cm: a = 1062 x 1417; b = 510 x 680*
*Din A4: a = 1240 x 1754; b = 595 x 842*


----------



## Grille (30. Dezember 2004)

du solltest nicht vergessen, dass die 300dpi für den Druck sich daraus begründen, dass der Druck in ein Raster umgewandelt wird. In normalen Ausdrucken (ich spreche jetzt von Zeitungen und Anzeigen) werden 4 Farben gedruckt: Cyan, Magenta, Yellow und "Key" (Black) ... jede Farbe wird gerastert, so das letztendlich die Möglichkeit besteht mit 300x4 Pünktchen pro Inch (2,54cm) eine recht hohe Auflösung zu erreichen! und nicht umsonst werden Graustufenbilder für den Druck auch in 1200dpi umgewandelt.

150 dpi würde ich beim Druck schon als nicht mehr vertretbar ansehen!

Aber das kommt auf das Medium an! Das Papier etscheidet die Qualität eines Ausdrucks! Benutze ich ein TagesZeitungs-Papier, welches wie Klopapier die Farbe aufsaugt und den gedruckten Farbpunkt vergrößert, bin ich gezwungen das Bild sehr grob zu rastern. Benutze ich aber gestrichenes Papier welches den gedruckten Punkt nicht zerfließen läßt, können die Bilder wesendlich feiner gerastert werden und daher müssen auch die fotos eine gute Qualität haben.

Für den Tinten-drucker zuhause ist auch das Papier entscheident. Ein gutes Fotopapier kann die Pixelkanten eines Bitmap-Bildes von 300dpi gut sichtbar machen.

für die Belichtung auf Film sollte die Auflösung über 1200 dpi ... optimal bei 2400 dpi liegen.


----------

